# Extreme mountain riding



## hiiesalu (Aug 14, 2011)

We Turned This Into A GUY THING


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Very cool, where was this shot?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

cool looks like you had fun!


----------



## hiiesalu (Aug 14, 2011)

We did it in Pinion Hills Calif, I own a large part of that canyon.
Thanks


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! You will find lots of friends who trail ride here, me included.


But not a fan of this reckless video, personally. Guy thing? No doubt.

Bragging about drinking lots of alcohol and then taking horses on overly rough terrain "just because they can" doesn't speak well, to me.

I did appreciate the fish eye lens and interesting videography.

And no, I am not some ring bound rider. I have done my fair share of mountain riding/guiding and packing game out of the Colorado mountains.


----------



## hiiesalu (Aug 14, 2011)

Different Strokes for different folks been doing it since 92 and I do it with my 28 year old Standard breed Mare, Nice Picture 
Thanks


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

Love it!!! not only is it extreme but looks like ya didn't even spill a drop of beer
tell me please what/ how you filmed it?


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

What makes you think they drank LOTS of alcohol? I saw them have a couple beers and if they were out all day a beer or two or heck three isnt going to hurt anyone. The horses seemed eager,happy, and in great condition, in much better shape and spirits than my current herd bound pasture puffs lol. I thought the video was great almost felt like you were there especially the galloping on the road was really awesome. Sorry if some of the people seem abrasive in this post I look forward to more videos.


----------



## BoxT (Jul 17, 2011)

These guys could use a bit of equitation. They have no idea how to get their fannies out of the saddle to help the horse up the hill. Their balance is awful. This is NOT extreme riding -- it's what I call being a Yahoo (that is NOT a complement). Learn how to condition your horse and do Tevis -- then I'll be impressed. I give this video 5 thumbs down.


----------



## hiiesalu (Aug 14, 2011)

newbierider said:


> Love it!!! not only is it extreme but looks like ya didn't even spill a drop of beer
> tell me please what/ how you filmed it?


Yes we filmed it with Go Pro Cameras but we own a machine shop and built Gyro
camera stabilization to help keep the picture stable The camera will do 1080P very high res and can do 60 frames a second
Also we have a helicopter that we are using on our next clip to show the terrain 
Here is a link showing a helicopter shot of Godzilla down hill Brian is going to ride down in the movie it is 70 degrees he has only done it one time, that is well seen from the chopper.




And the Beer, well we "DRINK BEER" WERE GUYS!!!! WE HAVE FUN at 54 
THANK YOU newbierider


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol, I knew anytime "extreme" is randomly thrown into a sport or activity you can usually expect guys and and beer. Looked Like a fun ride, and some lovely horses. Y'all do any endurance?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hiiesalu (Aug 14, 2011)

christabelle said:


> Lol, I knew anytime "extreme" is randomly thrown into a sport or activity you can usually expect guys and and beer. Looked Like a fun ride, and some lovely horses. Y'all do any endurance?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No Burt my sister does
and is into it big time, that would be very cool to do also because they ride there horses under extreme conditions also so a have nothing but respect Tevist Cup THOSE PEOPLE WORK HARD in that event. 
We really started this so we could have good horses for the Sierra trails but grew it into this,.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I would love to trailer out there and ride! My 17 year old mustang mare is a mountain goat! I just moved up to Grass Valley and have been hitting trails behind my house that are similar to this and absolutely love it! My horse loves it too!


----------



## hiiesalu (Aug 14, 2011)

Tabbi Kat said:


> I would love to trailer out there and ride! My 17 year old mustang mare is a mountain goat! I just moved up to Grass Valley and have been hitting trails behind my house that are similar to this and absolutely love it! My horse loves it too!


You are welcome any time, this is a great place to ride your mustang. We have two cabins to stay in the canyon if you like. You can trailer to the lower cabin or ride you horse to the upper cabin see video I added but you must walk Jumping John!!!!!!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I would LOVE to take you up on this!!!! About how far are you from Grass Valley?


----------



## hiiesalu (Aug 14, 2011)

Tabbi Kat said:


> I would LOVE to take you up on this!!!! About how far are you from Grass Valley?


We are in Pinion Hills Ca 92372 so not sure were Grass Valley is.
You can trailer to the lower cabin, I think but I need to check the road it about 3 miles south of Hi way 138 
Let me know when you want to come up


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

And the Beer, well we "DRINK BEER" WERE GUYS!!!! WE HAVE FUN at 54 
THANK YOU newbierider[/QUOTE]

Beer?I saw the Coor can, Dontcha mean Colorado pee water?
and I can see you guys know how to have fun, but based on the videos and the almost helicopter crash I think your wives better have million dollar policies on you. However I love watching it and living it through you !!!!!!!!!


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like fun! And I'll toast to your [cautious] drinking and riding! Before a hunt around here all riders meet up at the pub and have a drink. It calms the nerves! Though I would probably bring a different brand of beer 

BTW, I think some people equate drinking with drinking excessively, not realizing that it is possible to drink and remain sober if you pace yourself. I certainly didn't see anything reckless in the 3 or so minutes of this video that I watched. Not like you guys were jumping stone walls or massive ditches.  And NO that is not a dare or suggestion!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looked like fun times! 

Horses *are *often equated with girls and girly things (it's true!), and good for y'all making it a "guy" sport ;D

And it is totally possible to drink and not get drunk, or even buzzed. Like drinking decaf coffee, some people just like the taste of beer without needing to feel the effects of heavy drinking. 

But it seems like you don't let the opinions of others bother y'all too much, which is great. The risk you take with posting *anything* on the internet is that there will always be *someone* who thinks you're acting like an idiot, or you have bad posture, or that you're being abusive. C'est la vie! To each his own.


----------



## hiiesalu (Aug 14, 2011)

catsandhorses said:


> Looks like fun! And I'll toast to your [cautious] drinking and riding! Before a hunt around here all riders meet up at the pub and have a drink. It calms the nerves! Though I would probably bring a different brand of beer
> 
> BTW, I think some people equate drinking with drinking excessively, not realizing that it is possible to drink and remain sober if you pace yourself. I certainly didn't see anything reckless in the 3 or so minutes of this video that I watched. Not like you guys were jumping stone walls or massive ditches.  And NO that is not a dare or suggestion!


A pup now that is something I would like to do, We Drink a Beer after the riding and smoke a backwoods cigar That is lit by a Brass Zippo Lighter


----------



## hiiesalu (Aug 14, 2011)

newbierider said:


> And the Beer, well we "DRINK BEER" WERE GUYS!!!! WE HAVE FUN at 54
> THANK YOU newbierider


Beer?I saw the Coor can, Dontcha mean Colorado pee water?
and I can see you guys know how to have fun, but based on the videos and the almost helicopter crash I think your wives better have million dollar policies on you. However I love watching it and living it through you !!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]Thats what i call it Coors Colorado Pee water, That helicopter is very hard to fly, there was a down draft up there on Godzilla then wind kicked up.
Last thing I want to do is crash it with a Go Pro Camera on it.
Happy Riding!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

You are a good 10 hour drive from me but I am 100% sure that I want to take you up on your offer to stay in your cabin! I would love to plan a trip down there for next spring and bring one or two of my girlfriends out with me.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I want to get a few friends together and trailer down there in maybe late March for my 30th birthday. I can't think of any better way to celebrate my dirty 30 haha.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, you have officially got me in trouble. After showing your videos to the wife she wants to run out and buy a Go-Pro and make me carry it around on the end of a stick every trail ride. She, of course, can't be bothered carrying it because then she wouldn't be in the picture!

Anyway, love the videos and you do certainly have me thinking about video taping some of our fun. But first I have to buy something other then my camera to take videos.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Very neat. I'd prolly end up tapping the ground while loping and get pole vaulted from the horse ****!


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

hiiesalu, I really liked watching your videos. Thank you for sharing them. In all my years of riding I got to do some what us flatlanders would consider extreme riding. In the Boston Mountains of NW Arkansas is the Devil's Den National Park that has 3 blazed trails and off trail riding is allowed on logging roads through the forest. 

Oh and we did drink beer when in camp. However, it wasn't the same label as your Rocky Mountain Spring Water Brew of Golden,CO. :wink:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I put you on my favorites on youtube and subbed!

This video was truely amazing. It shows that horses are athletes and can go to the extreme. I love trail riding. I am up in Oregon so we trail ride in the mountains...so much fun and relaxing.

Please post more videos like this.

I say if the horses weren't harmed and the riders weren't harmed then there is nothing wrong in doing this type of riding.


----------



## hiiesalu (Aug 14, 2011)

Darrin said:


> Ok, you have officially got me in trouble. After showing your videos to the wife she wants to run out and buy a Go-Pro and make me carry it around on the end of a stick every trail ride. She, of course, can't be bothered carrying it because then she wouldn't be in the picture!
> 
> Anyway, love the videos and you do certainly have me thinking about video taping some of our fun. But first I have to buy something other then my camera to take videos.


Yes to get a more stable picture pole mount it here is a clip of my camera GRYO MOUNTED


----------



## hiiesalu (Aug 14, 2011)

candandy49 said:


> hiiesalu, I really liked watching your videos. Thank you for sharing them. In all my years of riding I got to do some what us flatlanders would consider extreme riding. In the Boston Mountains of NW Arkansas is the Devil's Den National Park that has 3 blazed trails and off trail riding is allowed on logging roads through the forest.
> 
> Oh and we did drink beer when in camp. However, it wasn't the same label as your Rocky Mountain Spring Water Brew of Golden,CO. :wink:


Hey Thank you for that yes the E.M.R. is easy and we drink the beer mostly after the ride any way Horses are a lot of FUN!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## hiiesalu (Aug 14, 2011)

Gidget said:


> I put you on my favorites on youtube and subbed!
> 
> This video was truely amazing. It shows that horses are athletes and can go to the extreme. I love trail riding. I am up in Oregon so we trail ride in the mountains...so much fun and relaxing.
> 
> ...


We are making a Blu Ray DVD that were working on and we have a Helicopter to get the true picture of were we ride THANKS


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Those made me miss my California mountains, grew up in Alta Loma, CA, and was on a horse on the mountain almost daily! Gots in lots of trouble not coming home when I was suppose to! 
Now I get to ride up and down the highway, or irrigation ditch... BFD!


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

OMG...!!! those horses must have awsome hooves...you must share pictures really !


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

wow that looks fun. and scary


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

That looked awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun. I ride similar terrain but usually have 20 or 30 cows going along in front of me so I get pretty extreme too. Just remember that the horse your on has feelings and needs. Take those into consideration and don't ride them like a furry ATV. A little help with your posture wouldn't hurt either and it would keep you and your horse from getting sore. Most importantly your having a good time.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmm, after watching the videos, I do believe my horses need to be worked more.:shock:


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd LOVE to do this!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks very much like when I had to chase cows through a coulee. That wasnt very much fun. Especially on a 3 year old. The ground was really soft in some places as well. There were cows rolling down the side of the coulee as there was a bunch of us on foot trying to push them up the coulee. There wasn't any other way to the gate.... ridiculous.

Here's some pics my mom took:

The coulee we had to go up:









The bottom of the coulee before the cows got there:









And when the cows got there:


----------

